# Lateral bracing of beams for inverted V bracing in SCBF's



## McEngr (Dec 15, 2011)

Can anyone point me to the equations and why the AISC 341 doesn't use appendix 1 bracing spaces? Also, they seem to assume that M1 and M2 do not apply. Is it because the maximum moment is caused by a PL/4 scenario for inverted V's due to the imbalance of the brace force? I think it's odd that they point to the specification reference and don't do the calculation.

Thanks...


----------



## McEngr (Dec 15, 2011)

OK - as it turns out, page 3-52 calculates the nodal bracing force from appendix 6, but they pretty much conclude without telling you that the brace is only required at the mid-point of the beam where the braces intersect.

Thanks anyways.


----------

